# new RAM not working



## rd1186 (Aug 1, 2009)

I just bought a new stick of RAM when i put it in my computer boots up like normal but the monitor stays black and theres no POSTing beep. I made sure it was in all the way and did the eraser thing but still doesnt work. When i put my old RAM back in works fine. My old RAM is Hynix hy5du12822ctp-d43 and my new one is Hynix hy5du56422bs-h not sure what the specs are on either hopefully u can get what u need from those numbers. Did i just get a bad RAM or is it not the right kind? not very good with computers so any help would be great.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The -h looks to be DDR 266 and the 422 in the part number makes it 64x4 high density where yours is DDR 400 64x8 low density ram, I would say you have the wrong ram.


----------



## zraupp10 (Mar 2, 2009)

if the new ram stick is better then your old ones, use the New1 as the Main Ram... 
on my computer, there are 4 slots 2 blue(Main) and 2 black


----------



## rd1186 (Aug 1, 2009)

I bought the -h, the new one, off ebay the seller posted it as a PC3200 DDR 400 Low Density RAM, was the seller wrong? would like to know so i can get my money back. Thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yup, looks like they sent you the wrong set.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your original stick seems to be
MANUFACTURER--Hynix
PART NUMBER--HY5DU12822CTP-D43
DESCRIPTION--DDR 64Mx8 PC400 

I can't locate the second number.


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hy5du56*4*22bs-h is high density (64Mx4)
hy5du56*8*22bs-h is low density (32Mx8)
DDR266 (2.5-3-3) 100/133MHz


HY5DU12822CTP-D43 DDR400 (3-3-3) low density (64Mx8)


----------



## rd1186 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank everyone especially Stu_ for the parts number decoder(good to have incase the seller tries to dispute it).


----------

